# stolen equipment



## len (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm posting this here, but if there's a more appropriate section ...

Here's what's missing. Not a lot, but will still cost me money to replace.

10 - 12 cafe light strings. Black, some 20' long, some 30' long, with medium base sockets.

Light bulbs, a case, roughly 100 of them. They're clear glass "sign" bulbs that are 11 watts each.

Some aircraft cable, galvanized, used to make safeties, etc.

A hand swager and cable cutters.

A parts box filled with clips, sleeves, and a bunch of other tools, etc.

Went missing Saturday, 08/03 in Chicago.

Please contact me if anyone approaches you.


----------



## Amiers (Aug 6, 2013)

Well that bites a big one, and being in Chicago there is probably 3 pages of pawn shops to call. Looks like its time to beef up security.


----------



## FACTplayers (Aug 6, 2013)

I check Chicago CL daily, so I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## len (Aug 12, 2013)

Turns out it never left the venue. Someone put it "away" and never told the boss. Now back in my possession.


----------



## josh88 (Aug 12, 2013)

Glad you got everything back!


----------

